# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  First attempt at posting here:

## TJ.

I seem to be having difficulty making Anything work here!! I don't know how I even managed to get This far. Is there a "FAQ" section in here somewhere? Whats the difference between a profile pic and an avatar? Where's the control device? Why is this so stinkin difficult??? (I'm not even that old) HELP!!! TJ.

----------


## rgray

Welcome.  Check out this entire page that starts with posting guidelines and down at the bottom are links to FAQs.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/faq.php

----------


## JeffD

Avatar shows with every post. Your profile pic only shows when someone looks at your profile.

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe.

Jamie

----------


## Mandobart

Howdy TJ!  Posting a regular text post is pretty easy, as you've found.  If you want to attach a youtube video or a picture, it helps to click on "go advanced" down on the lower right hand side of the posting box.  To post a you-tube vid, click the red "tube" icon on the toolbar after you click "go advanced" and just paste in the youtube address stuff that comes after the "=" sign in the address.

To attach pictures, click on the paperclip icon that comes up on the toolbar after you click "go advanced".

----------

